# Fleching Arrows?



## awirtz26 (Feb 12, 2009)

It is worth every penny to do it yourself. i just have the normal cheap bohing jig. real easy to use and in the long run it will save you a lot of $$. For glue I just use loctite control gel in the blue bottle.


----------



## Bugs Bunnyy (Aug 2, 2010)

It is worth it a lot scheels price for every arrow is $3, $1 for the vanes and $2 for labor.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

best decision I have made for archery!! get the bohning BIG JIG, I went with the bohning helix, and I love it, but the big jig is like the the helix on steriods!! and use bohning fletch tile while fletching blazers, works best for me!


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

If you want the best you can get, Bitz is the answer. The best glue I have used is the goat tuff.
Bitz+goat tuff+blazer vanes= Best flying arrow :teeth:


----------



## colo_dually (Oct 11, 2011)

I feel it is definitely worth the effort to fletch your own arrows, and repair fletching as the situation arrises.

Here's why I say that, you can fine tune the shafts, nocks, fletching (type, angle, and position on shaft) and get the most out of your equipment doing it yourself. You can get as creative and unique as you want to, or just keep it simple.

I use the Bitzenburger Dial-O-Fletch, with the right helical clamp on my bow. For glue I use Goat-Tuff, and I attach Bohning Blazer Vanes. The jig has 4 different fletchings patterns, and will accommodate any shaft and vane. Can't go wrong with it, the initial investment is worth it in the long run.


----------



## bonecollector 3 (Jan 16, 2011)

I just picked one up the other day. - Arizona ez fletch mini,bohning fletch tite and blazers.


----------



## string snapper (Jun 30, 2011)

And do i need somthing to get the old glue off?


----------



## Booner Chaser (Jun 10, 2011)

string snapper said:


> And do i need somthing to get the old glue off?



a semi dull razor blade just keep it close to the arrow and dont push very hard


----------



## string snapper (Jun 30, 2011)

Oh and i was just lookon on bohnings website whats the differance between the big jig and the Bohning Pro Class? i know one differance and thats the price but on the fleching performance wich ones better or worse


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

the big jig, or the helix jig is a much easier jig to use I think! it took me about 6 arrows to perfectly put them on, and I love it!


----------



## bonecollector 3 (Jan 16, 2011)

> And do i need somthing to get the old glue off?


I use a superknife and some alcohol.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

if it is factory glue which is almost impossible to tear off clean, Ill use a little goo gone, or Xsolvent. and if you use that, MAKE SURE you use some simple green, or some type of cleaner before you fletch.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

if u need arrows fletched quite a bit like I do then yes its very worth it. bow shops charge quite a pretty penny to fletch arrows and if u do it yourself it will pay off in no time.
there are tons of good fletching jigs but the 2 I see that are the best are the bitsenburger and the Jo Jan multi-fletcher which is the one I have.
they are usually around $75-$100 w/ the clamps which u obviously need and then u can get all of your vanes at half the price on eBay, we get ours from bullzeye feathers (we shoot blazer vanes) and we can get 100 of them for $10-$15 compared to paying $10 fpor only 36 of them at basspro.
definitely worth the money imo will save u plenty of trips to the bow shop to have them refletched for twice the amount that you can fletch them for.


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

I don't know if a bitz is necessary or not. I just use a cheap one I have and have no problems what so ever. I suppose if you were going to do lots of arrows it would be nice but if you only fletch arrows for yourself, a relatively cheap jig will work fine. Bohning makes some nice jigs for the money, but if you want something really good and have the money than obviously go with a bitz.

As for glue, I really like Flex Bond by Flex Fletch  (click for link). It's super durable, unlike most cyano fast set glues which get very brittle and hard...this takes a little longer to dry, but is supposedly more "rubbery" and holds really well. You can get it from LAS.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I got a bitz, decided to go one and done. It works very well, but if you are trying to fletch small vanes with lots of helical on little shafts it takes some practice.


----------



## huntergal111 (Aug 20, 2007)

bonecollector 3 said:


> I use a superknife and some alcohol.


You just gotta be careful with the knife so you don't strip peices of your arrow off if you have carbons and alcohol actually leaves a film on the arrow which then doesn't infact clean it, it will make the fletching not stick very hard and they'll be falling off. What we found to clean the best without leavving a film is just Acetone. Strip the arrow with a dull knife and clean with acetone.
If you do use alcohol take some windex on a papertowel and go over the arrow once to get the film off and then fletch them like that.

The Bitz' are nice especially with feathers cause they make the feathers lay the best on the arrow but they take so long cause you gotta do every single fletching one at a time and then sit there and wait for it to dry, especially if you only have one clamp. What works awesome for us (and we fletch dozens of arrows a day) is the Arizona ez fletchers just stick the arrow in put all the fletchings in and glue em up (Pine ridge instant arrow gel works awesome!!!! you have working time with it but it sticks like donkey kong.) The only reason a bitz would be nice is if you needed to get the fletching farther down the arrow than what the Arizona's do but then also with the bitz you have to be anal about getting every fletching on the same line in the same exact spot cause it's real easy to get them off just a little bit then it looks and sounds funky. So I can see that would be harder especially if you don't do a lot of arrows. The Arizona's are nice and cheap and you can just soak them in Acetone for an hour or two if you get a lot of gunk on them. soooo yea I'll end this boringly long message!


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Yep, Acetone and a green sos pad is what I use to prep arrows...seems to work well.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

I think it's obvious that the AZ works awesome. My only problem with it is that it leaves you no options. You put on exactly 3 vanes, exactly where that clamp wants, exactly there, with no more or no less helical. There is no room to play, and that kind of bothers me. If I'm spending the money (and the Bitz isn't exactly a ton more) I want to have options. Maybe I don't need to do 5" feathers now, but what if I want to in the future? What if I want to put a little offset and a helical, or no offset? What if I want 4 or 6 vanes? The Bitz is the only one I know of that has that kind of adjustability.


----------



## super* (Jan 26, 2008)

Its worth it because you can tinker with helical and get the best possible flight for each arrow. I preffer the bitz right helical jig and i use loc tite jell control super glue its cheap and you can get it at walmart


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Here's my take... Take it how you will, I just kicked over into pro class not that should sway you...

Any jig will fletch just fine for offset and straight. No issue. Some will do 3 @ 120 4 @90 and other variants. Some do multiple some do single. If you plan on ever shooting a large or heavy arrow get a jig that will fletch feathers. If you are going to just hunt, then a bitz probably is more than you need if you are doing more than that get a bitz or 12 of them. 

Every shop I've gone to that does quality fletching and lots of feathers/vanes has a doz to 3 doz bitz set on a lazy Susan and by the time you have the first fletch on the 12th arrow the first one is dry, lot better and cleaner. As for one jig for numerous arrows. I just made up 3.5doz arrows. All on 1 jig diff types of fletching for each set, diff custom wraps orientation, and diff glues... All of that took maybe 8hrs and I was going really slow. I can do a whole doz in an hour easy and that's with prep, wraps, and then fletching them.

A bitz doesn't fletch helical with stiff short vanes all that well unless you cheat it a little, it can be done and I do it but you have to play a little to get it right.

For glues, hunting arrows run a cyano based glue, comp a solvent based


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Its worth it like everyone had said if your just huntin a az will be fine. But if your gonna have huntin, spot, and 3d arrows all with different fletchings its best to get a bitz. I have one with a straight clamp and a right helical so I can do any vane I want. Its not just cheaper I like being able to fletch them how I want.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

well, I just bought my 2nd jig, I bought a bohning proclass for my fatboys, jig looks very nice for the money!


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Where can I find some blazers my dad picked up a cheaper bohning on sale and well some of my arrows need some refletching! haha


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

Most local bow shops have them, if they dont then they will have norway industies, they shoot pretty good too... i want to shoot zeon fusion vanes kause they look kool, but it wouldn match my stuff so im goin with red and black blazers, also maby some new wraps:wink:


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

I get my fletches from south shore archery on the net. That way I can order custom amounts and colors that I want.

http://www.southshorearcherysupply.com/index.php


----------



## apke95 (Jul 31, 2010)

Do any of these make flu flus I want some just to shoot for fun and really don't feel like spending12$ an arrow for something that will get lost most likely


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Bitz is only way to do flu flu with 6-8


----------



## hunter41606 (Jan 13, 2008)

I love fletching my own arrows. You feel so accomplished when your done and get to shoot em. Plus I use wraps too and love to make my arrows look cool. My arrows I have now are two charcoal tiger stripes with a red cock vane on a red and black tiger stripe wrap. Finished with a red nockturnal. They are so cool. I use some red bohing jig that puts 3 degree helical. I use goat tuff glue and haven't had one problem with it. Just don't put to much on or it oozes out and dries white so it messes up the look


----------

